# Barn find! Anyone know what I have here?



## Crandall (Aug 27, 2018)

This bike looks like it hasn’t seen the light of day since nineteen dickety two. I did a little research and determined that it’s most likely prewar Schwinn made.

I’m stumped as to the year and model however. My best guess thus far is that it’s a 20’s Henderson. The serial number on the bottom bracket suggests 35 or earlier and it does have a morrow hub, however the date code area is corroded away. I know, I know. Morrow = 31 or later, but the bike looks older to me. Sprocket and fenders look like Henderson. I’ve only just started in the vintage bike ring and would love to hear some opinions. Take a look.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks to be a 1940 or 1941 New World in rufffffff shape


----------



## Crandall (Aug 27, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Looks to be a 1940 or 1941 New World in rufffffff shape



Thanks for the quick reply! What makes you think it’s a 40’s? Also, the pictures don’t do it much justice. It’s solid. Surface rust only and all movement is smooth.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2018)

I also believe it's a 40 - 41 New World Sports Tourist. No rear fork, it has the first style dropout before they were the norm on the new post war bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2018)

If my theory on dating the serial number is correct, that one was #153 stamped in April 1941.  S.N. D1153


----------



## Crandall (Aug 28, 2018)

I was thinking maybe early 40’s at first too but the seat and this webpage (http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/serials) threw me off. I know any part on it might not be original but the only things that looks to have been touched in a kajillion years are the bolts on the fenders.


----------



## Crandall (Aug 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I also believe it's a 40 - 41 New World Sports Tourist. No rear fork, it has the first style dropout before they were the norm on the new post war bikes.



I’ve also seen this style dropout on a 1925 Henderson bicycle ad and I’ve seen this chain gard on adds as far back as early 30’s. The sprocket is a five pin and I don’t believe it’s origional to the frame.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2018)

The previous guys are correct. 1940-41 I have one as well. Schwinn The New World. Not a Henderson.


----------



## Crandall (Aug 28, 2018)

bricycle said:


> The previous guys are correct. 1940-41 I have one as well. Schwinn The New World. Not a Henderson.





bricycle said:


> The previous guys are correct. 1940-41 I have one as well. Schwinn The New World. Not a Henderson.



What are the dead giveaways on this? Want to learn as much as I can.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2018)

Crandall said:


> What are the dead giveaways on this? Want to learn as much as I can.




The dead giveaway is the dropouts. Also at this time Schwinn produced a couple models that had a removable seat post clamp. The chain ring could also be original to the bike although it's not a common piece for this model. Schwinn options!


----------



## Crandall (Aug 29, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The dead giveaway is the dropouts. Also at this time Schwinn produced a couple models that had a removable seat post clamp. The chain ring could also be original to the bike although it's not a common piece for this model. Schwinn options!
> 
> View attachment 860303



Amazing! Can’t believe I overlooked this catalog in my research.


----------



## Crandall (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get a set of tires? Will the kenda k23 fit the hook rim? Original Goodyear’s are 26x1.375 for hook rimmed.


----------



## Crandall (Aug 31, 2018)

Update.. found some decals with the pressure washer.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2018)

Cool, the hat in the ring seat tube decal.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2018)

Crandall said:


> Anyone know where I can get a set of tires? Will the kenda k23 fit the hook rim? Original Goodyear’s are 26x1.375 for hook rimmed.



I have  a nice pair of the correct size tires for this bike. I'll be out of town all weekend but next week I can get you some pictures. They're not easy to find, figure $100 shipped


----------



## rhenning (Sep 1, 2018)

There are two 26 x 1 3/8 bicycle tires.  Schwinns that fit 597 bead seat rims and everyone elses which are 590 bead seat rims.  There was also a third prewar 26 x 1.375 tire the fits a 599 bead seat rim that you have and fits neither of the other tires.  Those tires are not currently made and are a bit difficult to find and if you find one it will be probabvly at least 50 years old.  On my prewar lightweight Schwinns most have been converted the wheels to use Schwinn S5 597 rims and Schwinn tires.  Roger


----------

